# Low-light background plants?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm looking for some low or very low light tall background plants for my 75 gallon bichir tank (about 17" tall.)
I'd prefer to keep an african congo river biotope, but that's secondary to the tank actually looking good.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not sure about the congo river part but I found these three in the plantfinder. I sure some one will chime in with more.
HYGROPHILA SP. 'TIGER 
MICROSORUM SP. 'TRIDENT'
BOLBITIS HEUDELOTII


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Veloth said:


> I'm not sure about the congo river part but I found these three in the plantfinder. I sure some one will chime in with more.
> HYGROPHILA SP. 'TIGER
> MICROSORUM SP. 'TRIDENT'
> BOLBITIS HEUDELOTII


Bolbitis heudelotii grows tall? That's interesting, I figured it was like anubias (which I've been successfully growing) and stayed pretty short.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

According to the plantfinder it gets 18". I hope the Plantfinder is correct because I use it a lot. Heres another link Bolbitis


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

jungle vals?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

Crinum calamistratum or Crinum natans. I am not sure about the Congo river, but those are african plants. Both would work very nicely as centerpieces. I have mine in a very shaded location and they grow fine.


----------

